# How to remove a W/H plastic drain valve?



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

Any suggestions for how you guys would remove a stuck, stubborn, plastic water heater drain valve from the appliance?
Especially, the older type of plastic drain-off with the circular rim control arrangement.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I didn't see a intro. To get advice in here you have to post a introduction so we know who you are.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hammer.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Blow torch


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

kimo said:


> Any suggestions for how you guys would remove a stuck, stubborn, plastic water heater drain valve from the appliance?
> Especially, the older type of plastic drain-off with the circular rim control arrangement.


A Hammer.

Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Screw counter clock wise and have 10-15 5 gallon buckets on stand by..,,.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Torch


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Dynamite


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

You need a bigger wrench, like a 24" or 36"


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Just make sure your main valve and your water heater shut off are off by turning all the way counter clockwise till it stops. Then simply unscrew with large channel locks. It's easy greasy!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

kimo said:


> Any suggestions for how you guys would remove a stuck, stubborn, plastic water heater drain valve from the appliance?
> Especially, the older type of plastic drain-off with the circular rim control arrangement.


 





Not sure a plumber would ask this, an apprentice maybe. This thread is closed until kimo offers an intro.


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm able to remove some plastic drain-offs, but sometimes (especially when they are frozen up with crystals etc. ) we have difficulties or split them -

I was looking for any other tips, besides using grips.

Sometimes, after trying to remove a valve, because the water was so hot, we've had to siphon the tank before another attempt at pulling the plastic drain valve.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

kimo said:


> I'm able to remove some plastic drain-offs, but sometimes (especially when they are frozen up with crystals etc. ) we have difficulties or split them -
> 
> I was looking for any other tips, besides using grips.
> 
> Sometimes, after trying to remove a valve, because the water was so hot, we've had to siphon the tank before another attempt at pulling the plastic drain valve.


E
If you're a apprentice, where's is your master plumber on this job?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

If you can't un-screw the valve then you should be able to just cut it off and then cut the threads in 2 spots on the inside with a dougy saw. Then take a flat tip screwdriver and take the notched portion of the threads out. You can then unthread it with your screwdriver.

I still really don't get why you are having trouble. Just unscrew it out of the heater. If the plastic breaks then cut it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

kimo said:


> I'm able to remove some plastic drain-offs, but sometimes (especially when they are frozen up with crystals etc. ) we have difficulties or split them -
> 
> I was looking for any other tips, besides using grips.
> 
> Sometimes, after trying to remove a valve, because the water was so hot, we've had to siphon the tank before another attempt at pulling the plastic drain valve.




You are very inexperienced. I hope you have insurance.


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful replies.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Shut off the water heater... Open a faucet to bleed the pressure off.... Attach hose to drain valve... Open drain valve and let run until it air locks... Or as close as you can get it.. Make sure there is no pressure coming through the valve by placing your finger over the hose and feel for pressure build.. If none or very little proceed...


Have next to heater....
A pile of rags, a flat head screw driver, large channel locks, new drain valve already taped and doped...

Unscrew drain valve with channel locks.. If it breaks quickly pack a rag in the hole with the flat head screw driver.. Then by pulling the rag to one side locate where the old plastic meets the steel... Then take your flat head and your channel locks and chisel lightly just to break the plastic loose from the steel.. Do this all the way around until it's loose and you can pop it out.. Then pull out the rag and the rest of the threads and quickly screw in new brass drain valve.. All while a pile of rags is in from of the water heater and tuck a rag down into the water heater to absorb the water that would leak into the jacket.. Easy greasy... About a 10 minute job, ON white carpet with no mess. 

Or better yet...

If its old enough for a leaking drain valve then more than likely the customer would benefit more from a new water heater instead of spending $300 on a repair. 

That's my approach.


----------

